# Wexley Digital Angle Gauge



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

This is the greatest little tool.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17206&filter=angle gauge

I just got one and it has so many uses.

Setting table saw blade angle
Setting bandsaw table angle
Setting jointer fence angle
Setting planer infeed & outfeed platform angles

I'm sure there are many more uses, I just haven't discovered them yet. Well worth the money and simple to use.:thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Wixey's great! It does what it claims, and is a snap to use. $30 on sale! :thumbsup:

Epinions review: Handy as a pencil, and easier to find!


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

*I agree...*

dollar for dollar, one of the best little gadgets for your shop:thumbsup:


----------



## Rex Bloem (Oct 6, 2007)

I have also used the gauge to set my DP table to the bit


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a question about this gauge. Can I set my miter saw angle from the verticle stop fence or does it have to refrence from a horazontal surface?

Mike


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

This must reference a horizontal surface. You can use it on your jointer fence, table saw, band saw and many other things but not the application you mentioned on your miter saw.


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info!

Mike


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

I use mine constantly! I love this little thing. :thumbsup: 

You do need to zero out on the horizontal.

http://www.craftandwoodworking.com


----------

